# Limited time offer (11/30/06): KxK Superstrat 7-string for $999



## noodles (Nov 7, 2006)

For a very limited time (not sure of the cut off date yet), Rob is offering these guitars for $999, with a very limited list of options:

- Choice of color
- Neck pickup for $80 more
- Inlay options (extra charges apply)
- Choice of 25.5" or 27" (+$80) scale length
- Choice of 4 headstock shapes (inline, inline reverse, 4+3, 3+4)
- Comes with a Coffin case.

Rob just made me aware of this, so I'm not going to be able to answer all your questions. If you want a smoking guitar, without a lot of bells and whistles, then here is your chance to get one at a really great price.

You can still get one loaded to the hilt, of course (you'll just pay more for it). Rob just wanted to offer you guys an opportunity to get in the door for not much scratch, and as such is limiting the options so he can knock them out quicker. Keep in mind that if it is not listed as an option above, then it is not available for this price (sorry, trem guys).


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 7, 2006)

that is a great offer. damn it, anyone wanna buy carvin 727 with a X2N in the bridge? lol

oh yea, you should list, body and neck woods, pickup choices, the cost for a floyd and how much to put down for one.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

What pickups are included for that price, EMG's or passives? Looking at the upcharge for a neck pickup and the prices on the V7 I'm guessing EMG's?


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2006)

God damn, $999. That's a fucking smoking deal.


----------



## noodles (Nov 7, 2006)

I'm pretty sure they're EMG, since that is the standard pickup he uses. At most, it would be an upcharge for a non-standard pickup. At a grand, it's not like paying a little more for a pickup should be a good deal. This thing will eat anything in it's price range.


----------



## Jason (Nov 7, 2006)

me wants


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> I'm pretty sure they're EMG, since that is the standard pickup he uses. At most, it would be an upcharge for a non-standard pickup. At a grand, it's not like paying a little more for a pickup should be a good deal. This thing will eat anything in it's price range.


 
Thought so. This is soo tempting as it works out at only £525...


----------



## noodles (Nov 7, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Thought so. This is soo tempting as it works out at only £525...



Well, plus duty and shipping. Still, it will be an absolute steal, and this low price gives you a chance to get in one for a lot less than normal.

You know you want it...


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

Yeah, but it's still a really cheap guitar. Hmm...


----------



## Jeff (Nov 7, 2006)

Fuck Fuck FUCK!!!! I want one. I don't imagine he'd except a Strativarius Bach silver trumpet for it, would he?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2006)

Hmmm, it's a 50% deposit, correct?


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow, that is *very* tempting. Hmm...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> Yes. Keep in mind, though, that he can knock one of these out a whole lot faster than most of his stuff. Give him a call and ask him about build times.
> 
> This price won't stick around long. If you want one of these at some point, do what I would do and sell something. I've sold tons of guitars in the past to by nicer gear.




That sounds easier than it actually is. In order to sell something, someone has to buy it, and there's where the problem lies


----------



## noodles (Nov 7, 2006)

Sorry for things being out of order, but I was configuring SSH on a server at the same time I was surfing. Multi-tasking 1, Noodles 0 



technomancer said:


> Hmmm, it's a 50% deposit, correct?



Yes. Keep in mind, though, that he can knock one of these out a whole lot faster than most of his stuff. Give him a call and ask him about build times.

This price won't stick around long. If you want one of these at some point, do what I would do and sell something. I've sold tons of guitars in the past to by nicer gear.



JJ Rodriguez said:


> That sounds easier than it actually is. In order to sell something, someone has to buy it, and there's where the problem lies



That's what the 50% down is for. He uses the money to buy materials.


----------



## bulb (Nov 7, 2006)

DAMN YOU NOODLES AND KXK!! You guys wont be happy till im fucking homeless and wearing a "will play guitar and dance like a monkey for money" sign round my neck....


----------



## noodles (Nov 7, 2006)

[sign]How did you know
that that was my
mission in life?[/sign]


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2006)

bulb said:


> DAMN YOU NOODLES AND KXK!! You guys wont be happy till im fucking homeless and wearing a "will play guitar and dance like a monkey for money" sign round my neck....



See if you hadn't made that impulse buy you'd have the money 

But yes, I feel the same way


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> That's what the 50% down is for. He uses the money to buy materials.




I know that, I just mean that I can't sell my guitar to fund the custom if no one buys mine. I might actually have a deal going through for my RG7CT though, but that money unfortunately has to go mostly to bills, I think the remainder might get me some tools, not too sure yet.


----------



## noodles (Nov 7, 2006)




----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 7, 2006)

"That's a huuuuuuuuge bitch!"


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2006)

noodles said:


>


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 7, 2006)

Well I've got my mate very interested and he's e-mailing Rob later. I'm very torn now as to if I should sell my beloved S7420 for one of these. Sure I'll get a kick arse guitar, but I know I'll regret selling the S series. It's the only thing I can sell that'll get me enough cash right now, there's no way I'm selling the UV.


----------



## Pauly (Nov 7, 2006)

Not that I can afford it right now, but.. lefty?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 7, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Well I've got my mate very interested and he's e-mailing Rob later. I'm very torn now as to if I should sell my beloved S7420 for one of these. Sure I'll get a kick arse guitar, but I know I'll regret selling the S series. It's the only thing I can sell that'll get me enough cash right now, there's no way I'm selling the UV.



Yeah I'm looking at my RG8670 and my S7420FMTT and wondering if I should sell one of them...


----------



## Scott (Nov 7, 2006)

PAUL! SHUT THE FUCK UP AND PUT DOWN A DEPOSIT!!!


----------



## the.godfather (Nov 7, 2006)

I have emailed him too, very interested at that price.


----------



## Leon (Nov 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> (sorry, trem guys)




eh, i'm a patient man, i can wait.


----------



## zimbloth (Nov 7, 2006)

What are the body/neck woods that come stock for $999?


----------



## Shawn (Nov 7, 2006)

noodles said:


> For a very limited time (not sure of the cut off date yet), Rob is offering these guitars for $999, with a very limited list of options:
> 
> - Choice of color
> - Neck pickup for $80 more
> ...


 Wow, that is very nice, I love the finish too. Sharp lookin' guitar!


----------



## OzzyC (Nov 7, 2006)

i wish i knew my parents credit card #




very nice....i think in a few years from now when i get a job that pays enough that i can afford a few luxuries that will be the first thing on my list


----------



## Cancer (Nov 7, 2006)

Ever see those commercials of those little Ethiopian kids with the big bellies.....?

That was I look like from all this GAS....

Thanks Dave ....no really...


----------



## Ahole (Nov 8, 2006)

I've emailed him too now, the woods used are Mahogany for the body, mapleneck and a ebony fretboard.


----------



## astrocreep (Nov 8, 2006)

Pauly said:


> Not that I can afford it right now, but.. lefty?



+1


----------



## Scott (Nov 8, 2006)

I don't see why this couldn't be available lefty. I mean, nothing was used that is available right handed only, like a OFR-7 would be for example.


----------



## noodles (Nov 8, 2006)

Pauly said:


> Not that I can afford it right now, but.. lefty?



I'm not sure, but I'll ask. Since Rob doesn't do CNC guitars, I don't see any reason why it should matter.



zimbloth said:


> What are the body/neck woods that come stock for $999?



Maple neck, ebony fretboard, mahogany wings.



metalfiend666 said:


> Well I've got my mate very interested and he's e-mailing Rob later. I'm very torn now as to if I should sell my beloved S7420 for one of these. Sure I'll get a kick arse guitar, but I know I'll regret selling the S series. It's the only thing I can sell that'll get me enough cash right now, there's no way I'm selling the UV.



Honestly, you can always pick up another S7420 somewhere down the road. This deal won't be back, and this guitar is honestly much, much better than an S7420.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Very true, plus there's always the chance of a better S7 arriving soon...


----------



## maliciousteve (Nov 8, 2006)

Damn if i had the money i'd order one. But with a Bareknuckle Painkiller 7 and in dark purple/black metallic paint job.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2006)

Any news on the cut off date for this? I'm seriously thinking of selling my S7420 now.


----------



## noodles (Nov 8, 2006)

Not sure, Rob didn't tell me an exact date. You could always drop him a line and tell him your situation. He's pretty good about answering e-mail (I know that would be an expensive phone call for you), so try that route.

Remember, you only need $500 (about 250 pounds?) up front for the deposit. If you can scrape that up, you'll have time to sell stuff to fund this. That's what I did with my V7.


----------



## Ken (Nov 8, 2006)

This is dirty pool, old man.  

Especially since I just made arrangements to sell one of my 7620's. A chance to get something completely custom m... Fuck. Must stop talking to myself now.

Any ETA on the discount deadline, so I know how long to stay in my room?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 8, 2006)

I've e-mailed Rob about the deadline, colour options, neck finish and inlays. I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## the.godfather (Nov 8, 2006)

A deadline would be great, even if its just a rough date. As I am in the same situation as you, and would have to sell some stuff to fund it. I have already emailed him and told him what I want in a custom. He's a great guy to email, responds nice and quickly too which is good to see.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 8, 2006)

Random thought:

Hey guys, remember that Sevenstring.org guitar we were talking about awhile ago?

Might this be it?

<Edit>More random thoughts:

The similiarly (re:same) equipped V7 is 1399.00$, or 400 more....

My stomach hurts....


----------



## nikt (Nov 8, 2006)

good thought

the more I'm looking at it,the more I like it


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Nov 8, 2006)

!!!!YESH!!!


----------



## noodles (Nov 8, 2006)

I dropped Rob a line, asking for a end date. I let him know that a lot of you guys would have to sell stuff to afford it, and really need to plan this out.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 9, 2006)

Here's Rob's reply to me. Not mention of an end date though.



KXK Guitars said:


> Hello James,
> Most EMG, Dimarzio, or Seymour duncans are available for this special at no extra additional charge. I have not talked with EMG about the availability of the 60-7. If they do make it then it will be available.
> 
> Solid colors are available at no charge. Metallics, pearls, multicolor are additional price as listed on the website. Oiled neck is a $100 charge.
> ...


 
There you go guys, EMG's or passives at no price difference.


----------



## Samer (Nov 9, 2006)

What is Robs email?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 9, 2006)

rob NOSPAM @ NOSPAM kxkguitars.com

_(edited so he doesn't get hit by the bots - Chris)_


----------



## Samer (Nov 9, 2006)

Just sent him an email. 

I am going to be selling my B.C. Rich USA warlock 7 string to fund this

What pick up choices are you guys going to go for? 
Also what will the head stock look like with 3+4?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 9, 2006)

Samer said:


> Also what will the head stock look like with 3+4?


 
See the mock ups here


----------



## Samer (Nov 9, 2006)

thanks. that is quite a nice guitar!


----------



## noodles (Nov 9, 2006)

UPDATE: This offer ends at the end of this month.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey Dave:

I don't supposed their any way of getting some side view shots, is there?

I saw the Photobucket ones (the V8 {hehheheheh, its a tomatoe} is coming along well), just wondering if we can get some differnt perspectives.


----------



## noodles (Nov 9, 2006)

The guitar is getting shipped out to me as we speak. Expect a whole lot of pics when it arrives.


----------



## Papa Shank (Nov 9, 2006)

Oh dang...I could really do with something like that but.must.fight.urge./dies


----------



## Cancer (Nov 9, 2006)

noodles said:


> The guitar is getting shipped out to me as we speak. Expect a whole lot of pics when it arrives.




Sweeeettt.


----------



## Samer (Nov 10, 2006)

Just so you guys know this is available with 27 frets for $60 more


----------



## Drew (Nov 10, 2006)

I got to play Dave's KxK V briefly, out in front of the Capital building, while I was down in DC for the election. I'm sure every single Secret Service guy within sight freaked when he pulled a massive case out of the back of his truck, but the guitar inside was pretty damned cool. 

You could tell it was hand-made and hand-finished, but that was part of the vibe that made it as cool as it was. If I wasn't broke and he offered some kind of a trem and an oil finish, I'd be all over this right now. As it is, I'm not ruling it out completely.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 10, 2006)

Samer said:


> Just so you guys know this is available with 27 frets for $60 more



 

Oh great, now I have yet another excuse to buy one. I wonder if the lower cutaway is any deeper? I assume this would preclude getting a neck pickup.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 10, 2006)

Drew said:


> You could tell it was hand-made and hand-finished, but that was part of the vibe that made it as cool as it was. If I wasn't broke and he offered some kind of a trem and an oil finish, I'd be all over this right now. As it is, I'm not ruling it out completely.



I asked Rob about that too, no trems at this time, not even with an upcharge, still despite that, I'm not ruling this out completely either, as I've been wanting a hardtail, and this seems to be as good as it gets.

It's like I'm not even trying to talk myself out of this, just weird about buying "another" guitar sight unseen.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 11, 2006)

27 frets FTW! and 27" scale to match too  i hope i sell my carvin so i can have rob make me another one, well i don't really wish to sell the carvin cause then i'd have to come up with the rest of the cash for the guitar! lol


----------



## Stitch (Nov 11, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Oh great, now I have yet another excuse to buy one. I wonder if the lower cutaway is any deeper? I assume this would preclude getting a neck pickup.


Why? Do what Caparison did with their Angelus (I think). Slanted Hot rails in the neck. ESP did it too for some dude, its kinda the done thing with 27 frets now.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2006)

stitch216 said:


> Why? Do what Caparison did with their Angelus (I think). Slanted Hot rails in the neck. ESP did it too for some dude, its kinda the done thing with 27 frets now.



Probably because nobody makes hotrails for the seven string? And the ESP was the Kiko Loureiro sig.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 12, 2006)

Well, looks like I've got a deal sorted for my S7420. Time to e-mail Rob to get me name in on this offer


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 12, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Probably because nobody makes hotrails for the seven string? And the ESP was the Kiko Loureiro sig.



I love that guitar. I've been thinking hard about risking divorce and having Rob build me a KXK version of that...


----------



## Samer (Nov 12, 2006)

The guy from adagio has 27 frets and 2 humbuckers, Rob said you can have 2 picks ups and 27 frets.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 12, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I love that guitar. I've been thinking hard about risking divorce and having Rob build me a KXK version of that...



Yeah you and me both... that as a seven string would rule (see the old 'sixes you wish were sevens' thread). Hmmmm if I sell my RG8670 AND my S7420FMTT I could probably even afford it 

And in bright green


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 13, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I love that guitar. I've been thinking hard about risking divorce and having Rob build me a KXK version of that...





I've already broached the KxK topic with my wife and received a decent reaction--of course, I'll be selling some stuff to pay for it if I do pull the trigger. I think my wife has finally resigned herself to the fact that she married a kook.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 13, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I love that guitar. I've been thinking hard about risking divorce and having Rob build me a KXK version of that...


You could get an Edwards version which is like 1200 bucks. http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/goods_detail.php?g_id=59021


----------



## noodles (Nov 13, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> You could get an Edwards version which is like 1200 bucks. http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/goods_detail.php?g_id=59021



1) It is missing a string
2) After duty and shipping, the KxK would cost about the same amount.
3) The KxK would positively smoke that Edwards.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 13, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> You could get an Edwards version which is like 1200 bucks. http://www.ikebe-gakki.com/goods_detail.php?g_id=59021



Heh. It's missing a string.  (I know, I didn't specify a 7 string earlier...)


----------



## technomancer (Nov 13, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Heh. It's missing a string.  (I know, I didn't specify a 7 string earlier...)



Yeah, but we all knew you meant have KxK build it as a seven string


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> 1) It is missing a string
> 2) After duty and shipping, the KxK would cost about the same amount.
> 3) The KxK would positively smoke that Edwards.


[super opinionated mode]Yeah except it'd be ugly as shit. No offense but all the KXKs I've seen besides yours have been ugly as fuck.

Plus how much does Rob charge for 12th to 27th fret scalloping?

I know it wasn't mentioned here, but as far as KXK, beside that rounded V all of them look like cheesy BC Rich copies.[super opinionated mode]


----------



## noodles (Nov 13, 2006)

You pretty much worship at the altar of ESP, don't you?


----------



## Samer (Nov 13, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> [super opinionated mode]Yeah except it'd be ugly as shit. No offense but all the KXKs I've seen besides yours have been ugly as fuck.
> 
> Plus how much does Rob charge for 12th to 27th fret scalloping?
> 
> I know it wasn't mentioned here, but as far as KXK, beside that rounded V all of them look like cheesy BC Rich copies.[super opinionated mode]



Thats odd i think most of his guitars look really cool.


----------



## NDG (Nov 13, 2006)

I like his Vs. I do, however, feel his website needs an overhaul. Too much black going on (imo). Same with the guitars; 3 out of the 4 models up right now are shown in a solid black finish (technically 2 have the blood tips). I wish he would show more detail, better lighting, and different backdrops (except for the warface, that backdrop works with the guitar). The pictures he has up don't do the guitars enough justice. 

For example, I liked the SSV before I saw this video, but I was blown away once I saw the video.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 13, 2006)

noodles said:


> You pretty much worship at the altar of ESP, don't you?


lmao not really, I dunno but I feel with them. Some noobs love Ibenhad, some love schecter, some like Jackson, I like ESP, haha.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> lmao not really, I dunno but I feel with them. Some noobs love Ibenhad, some love schecter, some like Jackson, I like ESP, haha.



A lot more than just noobs love Ibanez, and save the clever play on words. It's not amusing.

An RG1527 would would smoke pretty much everything ESP has in that (RG1527's) price range. Oh that's right; ESP doesn't have anything in that price range.


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeff said:


> A lot more than just noobs love Ibanez, and save the clever play on words. It's not amusing.
> 
> An RG1527 would would smoke pretty much everything ESP has in that (RG1527's) price range. Oh that's right; ESP doesn't have anything in that price range.



Now, now, Jeff, if the poor fellow wants to be known as a noob who likes ESP, that's his right.  

I do agree, though, how does liking something from any of those companies make one a "noob," exactly?


----------



## Jeff (Nov 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> Now, now, Jeff, if the poor fellow wants to be known as a noob who likes ESP, that's his right.
> 
> I do agree, though, how does liking something from any of those companies make one a "noob," exactly?



It's petty for sure, but the whole "Ibanhad" thing really grates me. Especially coming from someone who plays LTD's, not actual ESP's. 

I like LTD's (and ESP's) too, as well as Ibanezes, Carvins, etc. I don't feel the need to bag on other brands.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 14, 2006)

The "Ibanhad" thing grates me too, but seeing the way their build quality and model range is going lately I sadly can't help but find some truth in it right now. Let's hope the new S7 or even an 8 string materialise and prove it wrong by being high quality instruments at a reasonable price.


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeff said:


> It's petty for sure, but the whole "Ibanhad" thing really grates me. Especially coming from someone who plays LTD's, not actual ESP's.
> 
> I like LTD's (and ESP's) too, as well as Ibanezes, Carvins, etc. I don't feel the need to bag on other brands.



 You missed all the condesention in my tone, I guess.  

Ibanez is capable of some awesome quality work - they're no longer the bang-for-buck steal they used to be (you know, when the dollar was 40% higher on the yen than it is today, thank you George W. Bush), but I don't see how anyone can pick up a properly set up UV and NOT think it's a great guitar (personal taste issues like bodywood, trems, bolt-on vs set, etc aside). 

Maybe I've just gotten lucky with recent Iby's I've played or maybe I haven't played enough, but I've had no trouble with the newer ones...


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> I do agree, though, how does liking something from any of those companies make one a "noob," exactly?


It doesn't. I'm talking about those superioristic fags like Elysian and his god-awful guitars, those guys who take a "holier than thou" attitude towards guitar brands. Who cares? So what if some company has some good models, another company has good models too. It's not like one company is any better than the other ones, they're all corporations out to make money, it's not like there's one which is "focused on creating the perfect instrument."

Those are the n00bs, the fanboys.



Jeff said:


> An RG1527 would would smoke pretty much everything ESP has in that (RG1527's) price range. Oh that's right; ESP doesn't have anything in that price range.


I've played the Universe as well as the K-7 and 2 Jems and my H-207 totally destroys them all. I really don't care about "in the price range." You can totally find a cheap guitar which destroys expensive ones (which is my case) and find expensive ones which are just mediocre. Like I said above, brands are brands, just that, they all have shit, no single one is better than the other.



Jeff said:


> It's petty for sure, but the whole "Ibanhad" thing really grates me. Especially coming from someone who plays LTD's, not actual ESP's.


Too bad I don't have enough money to get real ESPs otherwise I would have one, my VB-200 and H-207 do play very well though, both are really resonant too. Really it doesn't matter.

I will say, though, that my beef with Ibanez is they put _the worst_ stock pickups in their guitars, that's what originally turned me off from them. I played a lot of guitars before I got my first guitar and the Ibanez ones all sounded like ass, there was no way I was gonna get one of those! They'd have way more sales if they sounded half-decent imo.


----------



## Drew (Nov 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> It doesn't. I'm talking about those superioristic fags like Elysian and his god-awful guitars, those guys who take a "holier than thou" attitude towards guitar brands. Who cares? So what if some company has some good models, another company has good models too. It's not like one company is any better than the other ones, they're all corporations out to make money, it's not like there's one which is "focused on creating the perfect instrument."



Finally, intelligence. I believe we're beginning to get through to you.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> It doesn't. I'm talking about those superioristic fags like Elysian and his god-awful guitars, those guys who take a "holier than thou" attitude towards guitar brands. Who cares? So what if some company has some good models, another company has good models too. It's not like one company is any better than the other ones, they're all corporations out to make money, it's not like there's one which is "focused on creating the perfect instrument."
> 
> Those are the n00bs, the fanboys.



Oh I see it now. You've got something against seafood! Asshole!


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> Finally, intelligence. I believe we're beginning to get through to you.


no, this is my stand from the beginning. This is why I hate all the douchebag comments about people stealing shapes too.


----------



## Adam (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeff said:


> An RG1527 would would smoke pretty much everything ESP has in that (RG1527's) price range. Oh that's right; ESP doesn't have anything in that price range.



I dunno, my LTD M-307 smoked the RG1527 Ive tried, but not the UV or K7 though, and its not in the RG's price range, but I would still like to own one I wouldnt buy anything from the ESP line, since I dont like the Stephen Carpenter I think the reason not too many people have ESP 7s is because of the "limited" variety ESP offers. So LTD is the only option for most.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 14, 2006)

Adam said:


> I dunno, my LTD M-307 smoked the RG1527 Ive tried, but not the UV or K7 though, and its not in the RG's price range, but I would still like to own one I wouldnt buy anything from the ESP line, since I dont like the Stephen Carpenter I think the reason not too many people have ESP 7s is because of the "limited" variety ESP offers. So LTD is the only option for most.



I've played the H207 and 307, and while they were nice, didn't have as nice of a fit and finish as well as feel compared to my 1527. Though the pickups were better, stock.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 14, 2006)

well, all u fools without a KXK can kiss my nut sack!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2006)

I highly suspect I'll be playing one this evening...


----------



## nyck (Nov 14, 2006)

Drew said:


> You missed all the condesention in my tone, I guess.
> 
> Ibanez is capable of some awesome quality work - they're no longer the bang-for-buck steal they used to be (you know, when the dollar was 40% higher on the yen than it is today, thank you George W. Bush), but I don't see how anyone can pick up a properly set up UV and NOT think it's a great guitar (personal taste issues like bodywood, trems, bolt-on vs set, etc aside).
> 
> Maybe I've just gotten lucky with recent Iby's I've played or maybe I haven't played enough, but I've had no trouble with the newer ones...


To me, I see it all as internet talk. There's one fact that people have to learn about guitars. Every single one is going to be different. There are going to be many lemons, but there will also be many awesome guitars. Another important aspect is the fact that everyone has different tastes in guitars. You also can't compare guitars of two different brands. 

I've had a MIJ 7620 that was a pretty bad lemon. I've had a Korean RG321MH that smoked the 7620 and a MIJ S540MOL that was a better than the rg321MH. I've now got a Indonesian RG7321 from technomancer that has had a fretjob/locking tuners and is absolutly incredible. It resonates better than any guitar I've ever had and it plays extremely well. 
Of course, the stock pickups on all these guitars are absolutly horrible(7321 DEFINITELY!!), and they all need proper setups/fretjobs to be playing at YOUR specifications. 


wow...this was off topic a bit :/


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> well, all u fools without a KXK can kiss my nut sack!





So umm what does all this crap have to do with the KxK special offer again?


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 14, 2006)

technomancer said:


> So umm what does all this crap have to do with the KxK special offer again?


I dunno, Mike posted about the Kiko sig, dunno where it went after that.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> I dunno, Mike posted about the Kiko sig, dunno where it went after that.



No, I posted that I'd like KXK to make me one as a 7 (or, really, a Caparison Horus as a neckthru 7), and then everything went to pieces. See what you get for posting an ESP?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 14, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> No, I posted that I'd like KXK to make me one as a 7 (or, really, a Caparison Horus as a neckthru 7), and then everything went to pieces. See what you get for posting an ESP?



Damn, it was all my fault for posting that luscious ESP pic


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 14, 2006)

ESP sure will build you anything if you ask them, that's for sure.


----------



## Jeff (Nov 14, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> ESP sure will build you anything if you ask them, that's for sure.



for an absurd price.  

their custom shop stuff is killer, but dude, even you have to admit their prices are nuttier than a Snickers bar.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 14, 2006)

Jeff said:


> for an absurd price.
> 
> their custom shop stuff is killer, but dude, even you have to admit their prices are nuttier than a Snickers bar.


they are expensive, but when you want a guitar shaped like a Peter Griffin which laughs when you pull up on the whammy bar they're the only place to go to


----------



## Jeff (Nov 15, 2006)

D-EJ915 said:


> they are expensive, but when you want a guitar shaped like a Peter Griffin which laughs when you pull up on the whammy bar they're the only place to go to




Well, ya got me there! I love that wood themed F series custom in their 2005 catalog. It had wood knobs, wood pickguard, etc. Very cool looking, almost a contradiction to the shape of the guitar, which is obviously metal.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Well, ya got me there! I love that wood themed F series custom in their 2005 catalog. It had wood knobs, wood pickguard, etc. Very cool looking, almost a contradiction to the shape of the guitar, which is obviously metal.


I forgot where it was on the ESP Japan site so I just uploaded it...but here's a sweet wallpaper of it. http://i5.photobucket.com/albums/y168/DEJ915/Backgrounds/forest_mp_1024.jpg


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

Can we stop with ESP already? Go open your own thread and talk about ESP if you want.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

Back on the KXK topic, when are you going to post some more pictures of the prototype that's now in your hands? Some of us are about to drop money on one!


----------



## Jeff (Nov 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Back on the KXK topic, when are you going to post some more pictures of the prototype that's now in your hands? Some of us are about to drop money on one!



I'd like to hear clips too. I'd be interested to hear how the neckthru sounds, in comparison to the Carvin DC I had.


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Back on the KXK topic, when are you going to post some more pictures of the prototype that's now in your hands? Some of us are about to drop money on one!



Unfortunately, my camera was stolen a few months back, so I haven't been able to take pics yet.  Mike got home way too late last night for me to borrow his. I'll get some tonight, I promise.

It is a killer guitar, though, I spent a good three hours playing it yesterday. The fretboard is about a 1/3" slab of ebony with monster frets. Upper fret access is ridiculously good. It plays like a dream, and the tone is crushing. I can't say I'm a fan of the X2N-7, but it is good for that heavy as a dump truck rhythm tone.



Jeff said:


> I'd like to hear clips too. I'd be interested to hear how the neckthru sounds, in comparison to the Carvin DC I had.



I'll see what I can do about getting something down, but no promises. I don't have a home recording setup, so I'll have to find someone that can help me out.

I'll be meeting up with jacksonplayer this weekend, and he has a Carvin, so he'll be able to detail the differences much better than I.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

Hmm, maybe I ought to go for the X2N7 over the DS7 then? How's it feel having a radiused top instead of an arm contour?


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

Honestly, I didn't really notice. It felt comfortable to me, but I'm not a Strat guy. The real test will be when Mike plays it tonight, since he'll notice things like that. I play a big ol' V, so lack of contours doesn't bug me. 

Come to think of it, it felt very similar to my Soloist, which does have a contour. Maybe it has a contour, and I just spent too much time playing, and not enough looking. It was plugged into an amp five seconds after I opened the case.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

I'll wait for Mike's oppinion then.


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

He's not working Friday, so he just told me he's planning on sitting down with it for some serious play time. 

I'll post pics tonight.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cool, it's going to be about 10 days until my buyer for my S7 get's paid so I'm not putting the deposit down til then. Any chance you could get a side shot of the bridge end please? I'd like to see how curved the body is. Cheers!


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

I'm planning on snapping pics from every conceivable angle, just to give people a really good idea of how it looks. The top is very Jackson COW-like, if that helps at all.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 15, 2006)

Cheers dude  I know this might seem a little strange, but any chance you could measure the side thickness where the arm contour would be? I've had carved top guitars before that were too thick for me to comfortably play, so I'm worried about this. Thanks!

[action=metalfiend666]realises he is being a fussy bastard[/action]


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

Oh, it's thinner than you think. It tapers to the edges, similar to an S-series Ibanez (but not as thin).



metalfiend666 said:


> [action=metalfiend666]realises he is being a fussy bastard[/action]



It's a custom guitar. This is the occasion where you are supposed to be very particular.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 15, 2006)

Sounds like this guitar must be a tapping monster with the X2N and such huge frets


----------



## noodles (Nov 15, 2006)

It certainly rules for legato, that's for sure. The ebony helps a ton, too.


----------



## ChaNce (Nov 15, 2006)

Ok, I have almost convinced myself I want one of these (well, I want it of course, but I mean buy) Here are my questions:



> - Choice of color
> - Neck pickup for $80 more
> - Inlay options (extra charges apply)
> - Choice of 25.5" or 27" (+$80) scale length
> ...



Pickups: Which EMGs are these? The active ones? If I get the neck pickup, does that mean a 5 way or a 3 way switch?

Are there any inlay options that dont have an extra charge? If I choose no inlays, are there still dots on the side of the neck?

Has anyone played the 27" scale length? Can you tune it both normally and as a baritone? 

Does the 999 include shipping? Also, what is the expected wait?

Thanks, C

What are the color options?


----------



## Jason (Nov 15, 2006)

ChaNce said:


> Pickups: Which EMGs are these? The active ones? If I get the neck pickup, does that mean a 5 way or a 3 way switch?
> 
> Are there any inlay options that dont have an extra charge? If I choose no inlays, are there still dots on the side of the neck?
> 
> ...



I am in no way in the know how..but if i were to guess on these. It's the active 707's I don't think they cann be coiltapped so 3 way switch..No inlays would still have side markers. Color I'm not sure.. i think it could be anything not too funky ie: solid colors maybe bursts?

Again these questions should be answered by noodles or the builder rob.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 15, 2006)

noodles said:


> I'm planning on snapping pics from every conceivable angle, just to give people a really good idea of how it looks. The top is very Jackson COW-like, if that helps at all.



So are we going to see these pics BEFORE the special price expires


----------



## Cancer (Nov 16, 2006)

Adam said:


> I dunno, my LTD M-307 smoked the RG1527 Ive tried, but not the UV or K7 though, and its not in the RG's price range, but I would still like to own one .



I get sad when I think about the LTD M/H/2/307 line, they came SOOOO close to smoking the Ibby 7's at the time IMO. Small frets killed what was a very capable production 7 string, and while I'm sure the Stephen Carpenter is a good guitar, the goofy design (pickup in the way of picking hand, too high bridge) keeps me from buying one.

I had seriously entertained dreams of modding my old 307, but it would have cost me as much as a KxK, or an LGM.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 16, 2006)

ChaNce said:


> Pickups: Which EMGs are these? The active ones? If I get the neck pickup, does that mean a 5 way or a 3 way switch?


 
Well, first of all, read this post from page 5. If you go with EMG's they're not coil tap-able, so it's a 3-way. 



ChaNce said:


> Are there any inlay options that dont have an extra charge? If I choose no inlays, are there still dots on the side of the neck?


 
Rob has told me dots are no charge. I'm guessing there's still side markers but I'll have to check.



ChaNce said:


> Has anyone played the 27" scale length? Can you tune it both normally and as a baritone?


 
Yes, my RG7421XL is a 27" scale and it's fine in standard tuning.


----------



## noodles (Nov 16, 2006)

ChaNce said:


> Pickups: Which EMGs are these? The active ones? If I get the neck pickup, does that mean a 5 way or a 3 way switch?



Yes, they are the active ones. Rob doesn't use that Hz garbage. Of course, you have your choice of the 81-7 or 707. If the 60-7 is available, I'm sure he can get that as well.



> Are there any inlay options that dont have an extra charge? If I choose no inlays, are there still dots on the side of the neck?



Yes, there are still side dots.



> Has anyone played the 27" scale length? Can you tune it both normally and as a baritone?



I currently have the prototype in my possession, and it is tuned to Bb with a GHS 10-60 set. The plain strings were too tight for me in B. Compared to my 25.5" KxK in Bb, I would say it is punchier in the lower registers. I haven't tried it with lower tunings yet.



> Does the 999 include shipping? Also, what is the expected wait?



Shipping is not included, but I can't see it being more than about $40-50 CONUS. Only Rob can tell you the wait, because I have no idea what his workload looks like.



> What are the color options?



All solid colors are free of charge, although he is not doing white at this time (something to do with his spray rig making it difficult to get white right). You can discuss other finishes with him.


----------



## noodles (Nov 16, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Cheers dude  I know this might seem a little strange, but any chance you could measure the side thickness where the arm contour would be? I've had carved top guitars before that were too thick for me to comfortably play, so I'm worried about this. Thanks!



I totally forgot to whip out the tape measure, but it looks to be about 1.5". The body drops away from the middle as it goes towards the edge. You don't really miss the comfort contour.


----------



## Adam (Nov 16, 2006)

psyphre said:


> I get sad when I think about the LTD M/H/2/307 line, they came SOOOO close to smoking the Ibby 7's at the time IMO. Small frets killed what was a very capable production 7 string, and while I'm sure the Stephen Carpenter is a good guitar, the goofy design (pickup in the way of picking hand, too high bridge) keeps me from buying one.
> 
> I had seriously entertained dreams of modding my old 307, but it would have cost me as much as a KxK, or an LGM.



Modding like how? Might guve me some ideas.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 16, 2006)

noodles said:


> I totally forgot to whip out the tape measure, but it looks to be about 1.5". The body drops away from the middle as it goes towards the edge. You don't really miss the comfort contour.


 
That sounds cool with me. So, where are the pics? We're waiting...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> That sounds cool with me. So, where are the pics? We're waiting...



They're on my camera, which I won't be able to unload until tonight. So yell at me, since I forgot to give Dave the cable last night.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> They're on my camera, which I won't be able to unload until tonight. So yell at me, since I forgot to give Dave the cable last night.


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> They're on my camera, which I won't be able to unload until tonight. So yell at me, since I forgot to give Dave the cable last night.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


>



[sign]




[/sign]


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 16, 2006)




----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 16, 2006)

Wow, I'm getting quite eager to check this thing out this weekend. I'd definitely post my own review of it and compare to my Carvin.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Wow, I'm getting quite eager to check this thing out this weekend. I'd definitely post my own review of it and compare to my Carvin.



I'll be doing the head-to-head against my Jackson and Washburn tomorrow.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 16, 2006)

Adam said:


> Modding like how? Might guve me some ideas.



My original plan was to get LGM to replace the fretbaord with ebony, put in 6100 frets, and then add an OFR.

Not a lots of mods, but EXPENSIVE, just the fretbaord job alone was close to 500 bucks. I paid 400 for the guitar so...


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 16, 2006)

psyphre said:


> My original plan was to get LGM to replace the fretbaord with ebony, put in 6100 frets, and then add an OFR.
> 
> Not a lots of mods, but EXPENSIVE, just the fretbaord job alone was close to 500 bucks. I paid 400 for the guitar so...



That actually wouldn't be that bad. Think of it, you're adding an ebony fret board and getting brand new frets. At that price, it's $900. I'd say a neck through guitar with an ebony board and fresh frets is worth $900. How much more for the OFR? Another $300-400 for the OFR and install?


----------



## skinhead (Nov 16, 2006)

Noodles nice guitar!!!

A shame that in Argentina we can't have those guitars.

But here are some luthiers that are really really good, like Daniels.


----------



## Adam (Nov 16, 2006)

psyphre said:


> My original plan was to get LGM to replace the fretbaord with ebony, put in 6100 frets, and then add an OFR.
> 
> Not a lots of mods, but EXPENSIVE, just the fretbaord job alone was close to 500 bucks. I paid 400 for the guitar so...



I might just get it refretted with Dunlop 6000's and get a low profile trem


----------



## technomancer (Nov 16, 2006)

Ok, it's tonight, where are those pics


----------



## Adam (Nov 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> They're on my camera, which I won't be able to unload* until tonight*. So yell at me, since I forgot to give Dave the cable last night.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 16, 2006)

I just sent them to Dave. Sheesh, excuse us while we have rehearsal. 

Well, and go over to GC and play both the KXK and my Jackson through a SLO100, a Mark III, and a few other things.


----------



## D-EJ915 (Nov 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I just sent them to Dave. Sheesh, excuse us while we have rehearsal.
> 
> Well, and go over to GC and play both the KXK and my Jackson through a SLO100, a Mark III, and a few other things.


Hmm...DC GC might have more stuff than the VB one? The VB one always has like 25 PRSs and 3 mesa stacks though


----------



## technomancer (Nov 16, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I just sent them to Dave. Sheesh, excuse us while we have rehearsal.
> 
> Well, and go over to GC and play both the KXK and my Jackson through a SLO100, a Mark III, and a few other things.



No zee promoshun ov zee KxK must come first 

On a serious note I am looking forward to seeing these pics, though my wife may kill me if I put anything else on the charge before I pay off the Nomad


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 17, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Well, and go over to GC and play both the KXK and my Jackson through a SLO100, a Mark III, and a few other things.


 
Lucky bastards!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2006)

metalfiend666 said:


> Lucky bastards!



Yep. They had better used amps that new ones. 

I've spent about an hour playing this thing this morning, and I'm really tempted to ask Rob what he'll sell it to me for. Seriously, if you're thinking about a 7 and can live without a trem, this guitars smokes everything near it in price. It's that good - not quite my Soloist, but close...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 17, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yep. They had better used amps that new ones.



Is it GC Fairfax that has the used SLO?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 17, 2006)

Does your Soloist have an arm contour? If it does, how's the prototype comfort wise compared to that? I'm just a bit worried that the radius top won't be as nice as the arm contour as I find non-contoured guitars uncomfortable to play.


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2006)

Matt Crooks said:


> Is it GC Fairfax that has the used SLO?



Seven Corners. They've got $2599 on it...



metalfiend666 said:


> Does your Soloist have an arm contour? If it does, how's the prototype comfort wise compared to that? I'm just a bit worried that the radius top won't be as nice as the arm contour as I find non-contoured guitars uncomfortable to play.



Yes, my Soloist has the standard contour. The carved top of the KXK is pretty comfortable - I didn't really notice the lack of contour...


----------



## Matt Crooks (Nov 17, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Seven Corners. They've got $2599 on it...



I want what they're smoking.


----------



## noodles (Nov 17, 2006)




----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 17, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Yes, my Soloist has the standard contour. The carved top of the KXK is pretty comfortable - I didn't really notice the lack of contour...


 
Excellent


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 17, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I've spent about an hour playing this thing this morning, and I'm really tempted to ask Rob what he'll sell it to me for. Seriously, if you're thinking about a 7 and can live without a trem, this guitars smokes everything near it in price. It's that good - not quite my Soloist, but close...



My fat bank balance is in more and more danger...


----------



## noodles (Nov 17, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> My fat bank balance is in more and more danger...



I'm starting to get scared that your wife is going to kill me if I let you play it.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 17, 2006)

noodles said:


> I'm starting to get scared that your wife is going to kill me if I let you play it.



Nah, she already knows about this one and seems resigned to it--plus, the price is damned reasonable. Now, if the UPS man showed up at the door with a CS Soloist, then I couldn't guarantee anyone's safety. 

What I've done is to encourage her own guitar playing. Now, she's beginning to understand...


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2006)

Well, I just emailed Rob to ask about pricing/availability of some options...


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 17, 2006)

technomancer said:


> Well, I just emailed Rob to ask about pricing/availability of some options...



Do it. If I didn't already own a custom 7, I'd be ordering one of these. Seriously, they're that good.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Do it. If I didn't already own a custom 7, I'd be ordering one of these. Seriously, they're that good.



I'm planning on it, I just need to see if some things are available as options and what the upcharge will be. The wife is even cool with it


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Nov 17, 2006)

I just got my KXK quote last week I am sooo excited about this. It is such a reasonable offer its fantastic, it is so choice I highly recommend....chika chi KA- I'm finalizing the specs with ROB this is so awesome! Hey guys I think he is realy doing this just for us sevenstring ogres....This is realy cool. I can't find anything on his site for the superstrat7. Thanks ROB !!!KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXKKXKXXKXKXKKXKKXKXKXKKXKKKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKKXKXKXKKXKXKXXKXKXKKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXK


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2006)

LEWY7777777 said:


> I just got my KXK quote last week I am sooo excited about this. It is such a reasonable offer its fantastic, it is so choice I highly recommend....chika chi KA- I'm finalizing the specs with ROB this is so awesome! Hey guys I think he is realy doing this just for us sevenstring ogres....This is realy cool. I can't find anything on his site for the superstrat7. Thanks ROB !!!KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXK KXKKXKXXKXKXKKXKKXKXKXKKXKKKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKKXKXKXKKXKXKXXKXKXKKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKXKKXKXKKXKXKKXK



So don't keep it a secret, what options are you going with?


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Nov 17, 2006)

Well I tried to go koa body wings-with a full length maccassar ebony neck and well we talked about it, but by the time the wood and all the money was go it would pass the time for the limited price value sale- in wich only includes the maple neck anyway And the guitar comes with a maple neck. And Everyone else would want a maccassar one too so mine will be rock mapleneck with ebony fretboard, and mahogany body, with neck and all blood red finish, black binding, blue logo, red sperzels, iron crosses, dunlop6100 xjumbo, 27" scale, Reverse inline headstock, with emg 707, afterburner control, no volume -pickup on/off switch and roadcase. Besides I was going to use that maccassar wood for my own design guitars . oh yeah ps. another option I did was a dual battery compartment. I want my pickup blood red too but haven't mentioned it yet I don't know if he will or not.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2006)

Sounds sweet! I'm waiting to hear back about some options, hopefully Rob answers his email over the weekends


----------



## LEWY7777777 (Nov 17, 2006)

Hey technomancer, what options are you opting for?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 17, 2006)

LEWY7777777 said:


> Hey technomancer, what options are you opting for?



Well, there's several things I want to find out about. Ghost piezos, if he can do a veneer flame or quilt top (a solid top would make it too bright as you pretty much have an all maple guitar), pearl redburst finish ala ebmm, some custom inlay stuff. We'll see what he says 

I'll probably either go for a pearl redburst or a green or blue quilt depending on Rob's answers. If he'll do the quilt I'll probably look at a maple board and white binding on the body and headstock. If I go redburst I'll probably do no or black binding. White logo on either one as they're all dark colors.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 18, 2006)

Ok, things are starting to come together. Waiting for a few final bits of pricing, but this is what I think I'm going to go with:

- standard woods (maple neck, mahogany wings, ebony board)
- 25.5" scale
- blank board
- pearl redburst (ala ebmm) paint
- white KxK logo
- 6150 frets (normal jumbo)
- oiled neck
- abalone eye of horus body inlay (maybe)
- chrome hardware
- AN7 neck DS7 bridge pups
- DiMarzio coil split 5 way super switch
- UV/Jem style output jack
- debating piezos as it'd be really cool but very expensive in relation to the total price of the guitar


----------



## noodles (Nov 19, 2006)

LEWY7777777 said:


> I can't find anything on his site for the superstrat7.



He doesn't have a name for it yet. We welcome all suggestions.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 20, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/KXK-GUITARS-KAH...oryZ2384QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem

just thought i'd post a very nice KXK for ya'll to see.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> http://cgi.ebay.com/KXK-GUITARS-KAH...oryZ2384QQrdZ1QQssPageNameZWD1VQQcmdZViewItem
> 
> just thought i'd post a very nice KXK for ya'll to see.



I know it's an optical illusion, but that looks like it should have a 30" scale length


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, I've begun the process and talked with Rob. Here are the specs I'm going with:

--25.5" scale
--27 frets
--4+3 headstock
--bridge/neck EMG-707s
--Road Hazard Yellow finish w/matching headstock and black logo
--thin neck profile like the prototype and 6120 frets

Haven't decided on the inlays, yet. I'm not going to add mucho hundreds of dollars to the price for weirdo inlays that add nothing but cosmetic value, but I'll probably get something snazzier than dots. I'm leaning toward diamonds. He's got a number of different inlay templates, and I'm going to check out those out before I decide.

Rob seems like a real good guy to deal with. Man, I'm gettin' excited about this!

By the way, here's a Road Hazard Yellow Jackson Soloist, to show you what that looks like:


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 20, 2006)

technomancer said:


> I know it's an optical illusion, but that looks like it should have a 30" scale length




 shit, my KXK looks like its got a bass scale next to my other guitars.


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

You'll definately have the brightest guitar on the board, Chris.


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 20, 2006)

thats one tight jackson, its a nice color too, and i usually don't like bright colors.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Ok, I've begun the process and talked with Rob. Here are the specs I'm going with:
> 
> --25.5" scale
> --27 frets
> ...



Sounds cool. I'm just waiting on a reply to my last email with some pricing on a few things so I have my specs ready, then I'm calling to order.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> You'll definately have the brightest guitar on the board, Chris.



And the great thing is that I'll finally be able to say "I'm the brightest guitar player around" and have it be true. 

I don't normally go for garish guitars, but that finish has been calling to me for many, many years.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

Ok, so is it wrong that I'm thinking about 27 frets just because I can get it? I really don't know that I'd ever use them, but I'm still thinking about it


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

How much do you use the neck pickup? If the answer is hardly to not at all, then why not go for it? If you make heavy use of the neck pickup, then forget it, because the "neck" pickup on a 27 fret guitar is going to sound more like a middle pickup.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> How much do you use the neck pickup? If the answer is hardly to not at all, then why not go for it? If you make heavy use of the neck pickup, then forget it, because the "neck" pickup on a 27 fret guitar is going to sound more like a middle pickup.



That's what the tone knob is for.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> How much do you use the neck pickup? If the answer is hardly to not at all, then why not go for it? If you make heavy use of the neck pickup, then forget it, because the "neck" pickup on a 27 fret guitar is going to sound more like a middle pickup.



Good call... hmmm neck pickup will be interesting as I use it a ton for cleans, but if I have piezos I won't be using it for that.. meh, for this one I think I'll just go 24 fret. The piezos will already be more than expensive enough (assuming Rob can get them, he needed to call and check).


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

Honestly, Steve, how often do you find yourself around 22-24, wishing you had a few more frets?


----------



## noodles (Nov 20, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> That's what the tone knob is for.



That works for you, since you have no pick attack. Seriously, I don't understand how you can get such a round sound out of an X2N and 1mm picks.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> Honestly, Steve, how often do you find yourself around 22-24, wishing you had a few more frets?



Well, give that my current seven has 22 frets, never 

I'll stick with 24 on this one... what's going to be a bitch is two months from now when I want one of these with a trem and the special price is over 

I'm gonna call Rob today to put a deposit down even if he hasn't answered my last email, just so he knows I'm actually buying one of these and not waisting his time


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 20, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> That's what the tone knob is for.



I had some really surprisingly good luck with that, too. It took some tone/vol tweaking, but I got some nice stuff out of it.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 20, 2006)

noodles said:


> That works for you, since you have no pick attack. Seriously, I don't understand how you can get such a round sound out of an X2N and 1mm picks.



As little pick/string contact as possible, though I probably hold the pick at a somewhat different angle. It just sort of 'evolved'. Also, I've started using picks with a pointy tip, and that makes a big difference. I actually thought I sounded pretty attack-ish on the KXK, with its long scale and heavy strings. I can do a lot better that way on the girly-man strings I favor.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

I just put my deposit down. Revised specs:

- standard woods (maple neck, mahogany wings, ebony board)
- 25.5" scale
- blank board
- reverse inline headstock
- pearl redburst (ala ebmm) paint
- white KxK logo
- 6140 frets
- oiled neck
- abalone eye of horus body inlay
- chrome hardware
- AN7 neck DS7 bridge pups
- DiMarzio coil split 5 way super switch
- UV/Jem style output jack
- piezos (still looking into price/availability)


----------



## Samer (Nov 20, 2006)

what is the difference between the different types of frets (6140 frets?)
and what does an oiled neck do for the guitar?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

Samer said:


> what is the difference between the different types of frets (6140 frets?)
> and what does an oiled neck do for the guitar?



Different frets are different sizes. The ones on the proto are 6100 extra jumbos which are really wide and tall. 6140s are a bit smaller, more of a regular jumbo fret size. 

Basically an oil finish just protects the wood a bit as opposed to leaving the wood unfinished. The other option is to paint the neck. Personally I prefer a raw or oiled neck to a painted one.


----------



## Samer (Nov 20, 2006)

thanks man, on most production guitars are there oiled neck or unfinished?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 20, 2006)

It varies. I think Ibanez guitars typically have a light satin finish, Schecters are painted. I don't think most production guitars do the oiled neck as it's labor intensive and thus expensive.

Pretty bad photoshop of the body inlay I'm probably going to do in abalone.


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 21, 2006)

Samer said:


> thanks man, on most production guitars are there oiled neck or unfinished?


 
As Technomancer said, usaually a satin finish or painted. Some guitars go for a clear gloss finish. Old UV's have an oiled neck, but I don't know about the newest one. It really makes a big difference to playability, you don't feel your hand dragging on the finish at all.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 21, 2006)

technomancer said:


> I just put my deposit down. Revised specs:
> 
> - standard woods (maple neck, mahogany wings, ebony board)
> - 25.5" scale
> ...



Oh, that's gonna be sweet, especially the inlay. Hope you can get the piezos.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Oh, that's gonna be sweet, especially the inlay. Hope you can get the piezos.



Yeah I'm hoping I can get the piezos, but figuring out the control layout fot it will be fun with them... 3 knobs, a 5 way switch, and a 3 way switch that need set up so I can hit either of the switches without bumping a knob. After starting to think about that I understand why the Petrucci sig has the piezo switch on the upper horn. Unfortunately I don't think that would look right on this guitar...

And a mockup from Rob for the inlay


----------



## VforVendetta00 (Nov 21, 2006)

thats looking tight as hell. i really wanna order another KXK but i'll wait till i have more cash so i can order another tricked out V instead


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2006)

VforVendetta00 said:


> thats looking tight as hell. i really wanna order another KXK but i'll wait till i have more cash so i can order another tricked out V instead



Thanks  As it turns out I just sold my RG8670 which should cover the price of this, with the piezos. I'm going to miss the RG8670, but honestly I haven't played it in six months, so what the hell.


----------



## noodles (Nov 21, 2006)

technomancer said:


> I'm going to miss the RG8670, but honestly I haven't played it in six months, so what the hell.



I had a couple of guitars that I sold to buy my KxK V7. After the V7 arrived, I no longer missed them.


----------



## Cancer (Nov 21, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> By the way, here's a Road Hazard Yellow Jackson Soloist, to show you what that looks like:




Wow, Ilove that color, can wait to see the pics that hopefully you'll post.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2006)

This is the Pearl Red Burst finish, if anyone hasn't seen it before:


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 21, 2006)

psyphre said:


> Wow, Ilove that color, can wait to see the pics that hopefully you'll post.



Oh, I expect this board to be awash in KXK pictures within the next few months, including mine. 

BTW, that pearl-burst red is a cool color. You don't notice it so much in regular light, but put a bright light on it, and the colors really stand out.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 21, 2006)

jacksonplayer said:


> Oh, I expect this board to be awash in KXK pictures within the next few months, including mine.
> 
> BTW, that pearl-burst red is a cool color. You don't notice it so much in regular light, but put a bright light on it, and the colors really stand out.



Yeah I suspect there will be LOTS of KXK pics. 

That yellow is going to look killer. I thought about doing a dayglo green (ala the old Jem LGNs), but decided the red burst would be cooler with the inlay.


----------



## JPMDan (Nov 23, 2006)

now that KXK is very Zang with a double Zang price! Me wants it.


----------



## noodles (Nov 25, 2006)

I think the word you are looking for is zazz.


----------



## Metal Ken (Nov 25, 2006)

noodles said:


> I think the word you are looking for is zazz.



"It needs more Zazz.. Am i allowed to say that?"
"Yeah, its definately lacking Zazz"


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2006)

Last day boys and girls, get those deposits in


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 30, 2006)

Here's a mockup of what 27 frets would look like on one of these bad boyz:





I think I'm going to call Rob today and try to sqeeze in last minute. As per the usual, I have some "obstacles" I'd like to address with him though. Like a flat or no radius board, and can he then file the saddles to match the radius? Junk like that...

...and I found a colour I'm partial to:





I haven't put myself in the poll yet considering I just decided this when I woke up this morning...I may be in the new poll tomorrow of future KxK owners.


----------



## noodles (Nov 30, 2006)

That color is supreme.


----------



## JJ Rodriguez (Nov 30, 2006)

Last day, good bye sweet deal


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 30, 2006)

By the way, Rob said he can extend the lower cutout to make fret access easier on the 27-fret guitars. I'm waiting to get a drawing from him of what mine will look like.


----------



## noodles (Nov 30, 2006)

You need *more* access than it already has?


----------



## metalfiend666 (Nov 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> That color is supreme.


 
Indeed, I very nearly went for purple for mine.


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> That color is supreme.



 That color kicks ass.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> You need *more* access than it already has?



For 27 frets, yeah. The fretboard will extend down further into the body, and the last two or three frets would be more difficult to reach, as 23-24 are on the Schecter Blackjack. The bottom cutaway should end at the last fret, and it will do so on my guitar, unless some kind of construction issue pops up or something.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 30, 2006)

I think I will only be using 25-27 as tapping...Im not Ron Jarzombeck or nuthin, and even then...still.


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 30, 2006)

God Hand Apostle said:


> I think I will only be using 25-27 as tapping...Im not Ron Jarzombeck or nuthin, and even then...still.



Well,  pretty much defines me. Just ask eaeolian or Noodles.


----------



## noodles (Nov 30, 2006)

Chris (jacksonplayer) is kinda like Eric Johnson crossed with an acid flashback.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, so I just got off the horn with Rob and I am in on this shiz. Paid.

Specs:
Model: KxK Superstrat
Colour: Opaque Purple w/ Matching Headstock +200
Body: Mahogany
Neck: Neck-Thru-Body Quartersawn Maple
Neck Finish: Tung Oil +100
Neck Dimensions: KxK Prototype Profile
Headstock Type: KxK 734
Tuning Machines:  Sperzel Locking Tuners
Fingerboard: Ebony
No. of Frets: 27 Jim Dunlop® 6000 Extra Jumbo Frets +80
Bridge Pickup: Seymour Duncan® 59 SH-1(N) Humbucking Pickup
(Yes, A neck wound pickup)
Controls: Master Volume, Master Tone
Bridge: Recessed TOM Bridge with Strings-Through-Body
Hardware: Black
Case: Includes Coffin Case
Scale Length: 25.5

Unique Features: Flat or No Fingerboard Radius,
No inlay, Black KxK Logo, CTS® 250K Pots

I'm waiting for an email on an actual 734 headstock though, cause I love the Prototype, and need to know if I should do reverse inline.


----------



## noodles (Nov 30, 2006)

This guitar has the headstock shape that he will be using for 3+4 and 4+3 headstocks:







Are you sure that you want a neck wound pickup in the bridge? Bridge pickups are a lot hotter for a reason: the strings vibrate less at the bridge than at the neck. I put a neck pickup in the bridge once, and it was completely anemic--underpowered to the point of being completely unusable. If you like the '59, they do make a bridge version.


----------



## Nipples (Nov 30, 2006)

Holy crap, you could fit a fully grown person in that case!


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 30, 2006)

Nipples said:


> Holy crap, you could fit a fully grown person in that case!



Or two Daves.


----------



## noodles (Nov 30, 2006)

[banana]You're a dooooooooooooooooooooouche baaaaaaaaaaaag[/banana]


----------



## Nipples (Nov 30, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Or two Daves.


[buzz kill]
I dunno who Dave is. 
[/buzz kill]

quick edit: noodles post makes me think he's dave

2nd quick edit: and the fact it says its his real name in his info 
/moron


----------



## eaeolian (Nov 30, 2006)

Nipples said:


> [buzz kill]
> I dunno who Dave is.
> [/buzz kill]



Noodles. He's like 3'11"


----------



## noodles (Nov 30, 2006)

Mike and his wife sharing a quiet sunset alone:


----------



## jacksonplayer (Nov 30, 2006)

noodles said:


> Chris (jacksonplayer) is kinda like Eric Johnson crossed with an acid flashback.



 

Can I use that on my site???


----------



## InTheRavensName (Nov 30, 2006)

lemme guess, his wife is the rather attractive green lass?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 30, 2006)

Ok, back on to the KXK. According to the website there are 3 case options. The low end is the coffin case, the high end is the bulletproof flight case, what's the middle option like? I ask because I don't know that I want or need the flight case, but I really don't like coffin cases, they're just too emo goth wannabe for me.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Nov 30, 2006)

"Are you sure that you want a neck wound pickup in the bridge? Bridge pickups are a lot hotter for a reason: the strings vibrate less at the bridge than at the neck. I put a neck pickup in the bridge once, and it was completely anemic--underpowered to the point of being completely unusable. If you like the '59, they do make a bridge version."

First, I use the bridge pickup for everything:

The reason I'm going with a neck wound is because per your review, you said that the guitar being mostly maple was really bright accoustically, and the X2N made it worse. If it's that "steely", using a lower output pickup, and 250K pots should cut the "edge" off. As we all know, more treble is really easy to attain in the world of electric guitar so I'm trying to compensate.

The sound I like best these days comes from pickups in the 7.2 - 7.9K range. The 59' Neck is 7.43K if my memory serves...the bridge version is just too trebley. I use very little to mid gain at max currently, and boost the signal out of the guitar to the amp so individual note clarity should not be "slushy" at all, and should sustain pretty well. 

If money were no object, I would get a custom made Duncan 59' with double screws to alter the frequency response of the pickup to become even softer.

...Either way, if I get bored with the sound, Its only 1 pickup and 2 pots to change to some Ceramic magnet thing, with 500K pots. 

AND! Let us not forget that I also have the Oni 8 with Bareknuckles. haha


----------



## Vegetta (Nov 30, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Noodles. He's like 3'11"



and 2'3" of that is goatee


----------



## noodles (Dec 1, 2006)

This is now over, so I have unstuck the thread.


----------



## God Hand Apostle (Dec 2, 2006)

Good bye thread. I loved you.


----------



## abyssalservant (Dec 8, 2006)

Jeff said:


> Fuck Fuck FUCK!!!! I want one. I don't imagine he'd except a Strativarius Bach silver trumpet for it, would he?



Or my silver trumpet . . . which is a King . . .


----------

